# Ground Formed Bacon Money shot



## tropics

Started with a 3 pound slab of Belly,to thin to make belly bacon so I ground it 













100_5798.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 16, 2017






Added a half cup of water with 1/3 c NFDM and the salt,cure #1 an sugar













100_5800.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 16, 2017






Pressed into a lined pan













100_5801.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 16, 2017






I have another pan I placed on top with 5 lbs. of weight (no pic)

Any suggestions on how long to let it sit,before smoking?

Richie


----------



## daveomak

24 hours or so....    Tip it out on a smoker rack with one of Todd's Q'Matz under it...


----------



## tropics

DaveOmak said:


> 24 hours or so....    Tip it out on a smoker rack with one of Todd's Q'Matz under it...


Dave Thanks I wasn't expecting it to be done that quick,weatherman says rain for the next 2 days.It should be okay that way

Richie


----------



## daveomak

It's like sausage....   mixed in cure will contact all the meat particles...   just like sausage...   

Be sure to pack the meat tightly in the pan...  Roll it with a tin can or something to get the air pockets out....   I had air pockets in my GFB... it's OK but not real handy...  or pretty....


----------



## tropics

DaveOmak said:


> It's like sausage....   mixed in cure will contact all the meat particles...   just like sausage...
> 
> Be sure to pack the meat tightly in the pan...  Roll it with a tin can or something to get the air pockets out....   I had air pockets in my GFB... it's OK but not real handy...  or pretty....


Dave it is well packed,I have 2 of the same pans so I used it with my weight packing,then put a half gallon of pickles on it with some bottled water

Richie


----------



## daveomak




----------



## tropics

Four days in the fridge curing gave it 2 hours to dry













100_5802.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017






In the smoker at 100* F to dry more













100_5803.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017






AMNPS lit with Alder & Cob













100_5804.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017






Be back later


----------



## pc farmer

I missed this first time around.

Any seasoning in it?


----------



## smokebuzz

Looks great, but you may want to try Blue salt/#2 for it next time, made more for the ground meat products that you can't rinse off after curing.


----------



## tropics

c farmer said:


> I missed this first time around.
> 
> Any seasoning in it?


Only the bacon cure and a bit of CBP

Richie


----------



## tropics

smokebuzz said:


> Looks great, but you may want to try Blue salt/#2 for it next time, made more for the ground meat products that you can't rinse off after curing.


Not going to rinse this 

Richie


----------



## smokebuzz

tropics said:


> Not going to rinse this
> 
> Richie


Ya, thats why I think #2 would work better...


----------



## tropics

smokebuzz said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to rinse this
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, thats why I think #2 would work better...
Click to expand...

If I had the UMAi bags for it I would have tried pancetta

Richie


----------



## smokebuzz

I have just recently heard of those bags, hadn't thought of   pancetta , think I may get some of those bags now.... love me some bacons... I used to make it in cannibalized fridge, but it usually turned out ok, but not quite right...


----------



## tropics

smokebuzz said:


> I have just recently heard of those bags, hadn't thought of   pancetta , think I may get some of those bags now.... love me some bacons... I used to make it in cannibalized fridge, but it usually turned out ok, but not quite right...


https://umaidry.com/

https://www.drybagsteak.com/recipe-archive-charcuterie-salumi.php

Check them out

Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

I looked into the bags for steak to dry age.. I found out that no oxygen is involved using the bags so it's not the same. Still, they have some cool uses..


----------



## daveomak

Rings R Us said:


> I looked into the bags for steak to dry age.. I found out that no oxygen is involved using the bags so it's not the same. Still, they have some cool uses..


Oxygen is involved... Here is a quote from UMAI....

UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] is a unique scientifically-proven, chef-tested technology that allows anyone to create custom dry aged steak and dry cured meats at home. The material forms a bond with the proteins on the surface of the meat allowing moisture release and oxygen exchange while blocking odors and contamination. With UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] you can craft dry aged steak, charcuterie or slow-fermented dry sausage in any well-ventilated cooler or refrigerator without risk of spoilage


----------



## daveomak

smokebuzz said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to rinse this
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, thats why I think #2 would work better...
Click to expand...

#2...  are you suggesting cure #2 ???   

Cure #2 is used on meats that do not require cooking, smoking or refrigeration.....  Dry aged only like Pancetta, Capicola etc.....

CURING INFORMATION BY NEPAS





By: *Pops6927*

Posted 3/6/17 • Last updated 3/6/17  • 523 views  • 1 comment

Great information by NEPAS:

CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats.

Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.

The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2

Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing.   Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly. Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------



## tropics

Am I loosing my post here 

Richie

It is up to 110* IT now


----------



## Rings Я Us

That is really interesting.. I never heard of ground formed bacon. Does it get sliced? Or cut into pieces like brownies? [emoji]128077[/emoji]

http://blog.golbsalt.com/2012/09/07/umai-dry-bag-is-it-really-dry-aging/


Man.. such a cool game day idea..


----------



## daveomak

tropics said:


> Am I loosing my post here
> 
> Richie
> 
> It is up to 110* IT now


Richie, afternoon....  Sorry about that ....   Just that "off the wall" ideas need to be straightened out...  

Dave


----------



## tropics

Rings R Us said:


> That is really interesting.. I never heard of ground formed bacon. Does it get sliced? Or cut into pieces like brownies? [emoji]128077[/emoji]
> 
> http://blog.golbsalt.com/2012/09/07/umai-dry-bag-is-it-really-dry-aging/
> 
> 
> Man.. such a cool game day idea..


It gets sliced like Bacon I have to bring this up to an IT of 140* so it will be safe to slice and freeze

Richie


----------



## tropics

DaveOmak said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I loosing my post here
> 
> Richie
> 
> It is up to 110* IT now
> 
> 
> 
> Richie, afternoon....  Sorry about that ....   Just that "off the wall" ideas need to be straightened out...
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave I realize that and you o post great info 

No harm no problem I always welcome your comments

Thanks Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

I just went and checked that out online.. Lol learn something new everyday.. so neat. I see some just use reg pork ground with curing salt,pickling salt,sugar,brn. sugar and vinegar.. no time in fridge.. just cold smoke then with pellets and heat.


----------



## tropics

Rings R Us said:


> I just went and checked that out online.. Lol learn something new everyday.. so neat. I see some just use reg pork ground with curing salt,pickling salt,sugar,brn. sugar and vinegar.. no time in fridge.. just cold smoke then with pellets and heat.


Johny please don't trust everything you read on line! If you are going to venture into something new ask here

Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

I meant that I see people trying to do that stuff your doing the easy way.. I was just wanting to see a pic off it ready to eat.. Lol sorry. I see it's sliced and even fried. Pretty cool.


----------



## tropics

Rings R Us said:


> I meant that I see people trying to do that stuff your doing the easy way.. I was just wanting to see a pic off it ready to eat.. Lol sorry. I see it's sliced and even fried. Pretty cool.


It is ready to slice and fry almost,going to put it in the fridge for a few days

Richie

oops forgot pic













100_5805.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us

Ha, nice ! That's clever. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer

tropics said:


> It is ready to slice and fry almost,going to put it in the fridge for a few days
> 
> Richie
> 
> oops forgot pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_5805.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Jul 20, 2017


I bet thats going to be great.

I have one pack left, I need to make more.


----------



## smokeymose

I've never thought about grinding belly. I'm tuned in for the finish :-)


----------



## tropics

c farmer said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ready to slice and fry almost,going to put it in the fridge for a few days
> 
> Richie
> 
> oops forgot pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_5805.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Jul 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet thats going to be great.
> 
> I have one pack left, I need to make more.
Click to expand...

Adam I will probably order the Pancetta kit from UMAi with the belly I have in the freezer 

Richie


----------



## tropics

SmokeyMose said:


> I've never thought about grinding belly. I'm tuned in for the finish :-)


SM I hope it taste as good as it smells 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert

Morning Richie.  Just found this post.  Somehow I missed it.

This is a great idea.  Can't wait for the slicing and taste test!

Gary


----------



## tropics

GaryHibbert said:


> Morning Richie. Just found this post. Somehow I missed it.
> 
> This is a great idea. Can't wait for the slicing and taste test!
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks it is exciting waiting to see the outcome 

I have to have my blood work done today or it would be frying

Richie


----------



## crazymoon

Richie, Fine looking belly, I'll be down for breakfast ! point


----------



## tropics

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, Fine looking belly, I'll be down for breakfast ! point


CM I have a plate set for ya,Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

Ground Pork Belly is great slices easy with the knife,cooks fantastic very little grease.

Slice in half to see it was cure and smoked perfectly 













100_5809.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017


















100_5812.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017






Knife sliced half 













100_5815.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017


















100_5820.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017






Frying smells awesome













100_5813.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017


















100_5817.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017






Eggs over easy,Hash Browns,Ground formed Bacon













100_5824.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017


















100_5825.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 23, 2017






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## smokeymose

That looks great, Richie! Point! I may have to get a Q mat and try it!

I have what may be a dumb question, but I'm going to ask anyway.

If it's cured, why do you have to take it to 140 to fry or freeze? I don't do regular bacon that way. I can see how it would be easier to slice.

Dan


----------



## tropics

SmokeyMose said:


> That looks great, Richie! Point! I may have to get a Q mat and try it!
> 
> I have what may be a dumb question, but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> If it's cured, why do you have to take it to 140 to fry or freeze? I don't do regular bacon that way. I can see how it would be easier to slice.
> 
> Dan


Dan Sorry I pulled it out at 135* that is still considered cold smoked I think.It taste just like belly bacon,thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Richie, that GFB looks top notch my friend!  I could take a plate like that any day!  Nice job!   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Richie, that GFB looks top notch my friend! I could take a plate like that any day! Nice job!


Justin thank you my friend I am totally satisfied with this and Mamma loves it.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Looks real good.


----------



## tropics

nepas said:


> Looks real good.


Rick thanks I am happy it came out like this Thanks for the points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

It looks fantastic Richie!

Your breakfast looks delicious!

Point for a great looking meal & making the carousel!

Al


----------



## paul nj shore

Richie 

  Looks great ,  I make my wifes  longanisa this way except for the smoke

 Paul


----------



## uncle eddie

Wow!  What a great idea.  It looks delicious too.  Points!


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> It looks fantastic Richie!
> 
> Your breakfast looks delicious!
> 
> Point for a great looking meal & making the carousel!
> 
> Al


Al Thanks it was tasty & very filling,thanks for the points and the carousel ride,I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

Paul nj shore said:


> Richie
> 
> Looks great ,  I make my wifes  longanisa this way except for the smoke
> 
> Paul


Paul I assume your wife is from the Philippines Thanks for the points I appreciate it 

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235465/langaniza-philippine-sweat-sausage-w-garlic-rice


----------



## browneyesvictim

Outstanding Richie! Ill have to remember this the next time I get a thin slab. Point!


----------



## tropics

Uncle Eddie said:


> Wow!  What a great idea.  It looks delicious too.  Points!


Ed Thanks it is good Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

Browneyesvictim said:


> Outstanding Richie! Ill have to remember this the next time I get a thin slab. Point!


I was so happy to have saved the belly doing it this way Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## b-one

Wow I missed this as well. That looks amazing!Thumbs Up. I wonder how it would stuff...:devil:


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great job Richie.  I really like this idea and can sure see some of this in my future.

POINT

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper

That finished result looks great, I guess it would be perfect as a layer in a sub sandwich.


----------



## Rings Я Us

:points:




That really has some caramelization going on! 
Fine looking product.. 
Johnny B


----------



## tropics

b-one said:


> Wow I missed this as well. That looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wonder how it would stuff...


b Stuff into what? Thanks it was money saved to me,thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

GaryHibbert said:


> Great job Richie. I really like this idea and can sure see some of this in my future.
> 
> POINT
> 
> Gary


Gary You will like this not that long curing and it taste great Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics

BlueWhisper said:


> That finished result looks great, I guess it would be perfect as a layer in a sub sandwich.


BW I haven't had a BLT in ages Thanks for the idea 

Richie


----------



## tropics

Rings R Us said:


> That really has some caramelization going on!
> Fine looking product..
> Johnny B


Johnny Thanks not much sugar in their to burn,just enough salt also Thanks for the kind words

Richie


----------



## bdskelly

I'm 2 weeks behind on this Rich.  Amazing post.  B


----------



## tropics

BDSkelly said:


> I'm 2 weeks behind on this Rich. Amazing post. B


Brian I think I am more then 2 weeks behind on everything,we have been goin back an forth to Ma.

Thanks for the kind word I appreciate that

Richie


----------

